# Einzelraumregelung Wago mit PT1000



## Passion4Automation (22 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tüftele gerade etwas an der Einzelraumregelung mit einer WAGO SPS und einem PT 1000 Fühler. 

Mir stellen sich hier noch ein paar Fragen:

1: Wie befestigt ihr den Fühler in den Dosen, als Schalterprogramm kommt zu 98% Jung zum Einsatz. Bei Gira und Berker finde ich Abdeckungen für Fühler, bei Jung leider nicht.
    Habt ihr da alle Abdeckungen oder z.B.  einen Blinddeckel genommen und Löcher reingebohrt??
2: Welche PT 1000 habt ihr? Ich habe jetzt welche mit Hülse Class B, also nicht freiliegend.


Wie seit ihr mit der ERR in Kombi mit der SPS zufrieden?
Ich werde eine nicht stetige Regelung aufbauen.

Ich denke Allgemein über das Thema ERR zweigeteilt und zwar:
Weil die Häuser so gut gedämmt sind und den Selbstregulierungseffekt haben.
Wenn im Winter bei -.5 Grad die Sonne rein brennt dann schaltet die konventionelle ERR ab, die Bodenplatte kühlt ab, Sonne verschwindet und dann dauert es etwas bis es wieder warm wird.

Sicherlich kann man doch die gute alte 2 Punkt Regelung (Steller) mit einer SPS etwas frisieren. Z. B mit der Beschattung der Rolladen.


Wie denkt ihr darüber bzw wie funktionieren die Regelungen bei Euch (in gut gedämmten Häusern)?
Hat von Euch jemand Fühler im Estrich? Man könnte doch da schneller auf den Sprung der Regelung reagieren?

Danke.


----------



## Tiktal (23 Januar 2017)

Moin,

besteht bei dir nicht die Möglichkeit den Fühler einfach unten in den Abdeck-Rahmen zu setzten? Wenn Du die normalen kleinen Fühler hast, kann man diese doch theoretisch sogar unterhalb des Schalters in die Tapete schieben.
Von einigen Herstellern gibt es aber auch Unterputzradios, vielleicht kann man die perforierte Abdeckung nehmen und den PT 1000 dahinter kleben.

Naja, wie du schon selber sagst...durch die diecke Dämmung und die träge Heizung macht eine ERR oft kaum/keinen Sinn. HAbe von welchen gelesen die die Rücklauftemperatur messen und dann einen händischen Abgleich machen.

Irgendwann werde ich mich mit dem Thema auch beschäftigen und dann ähnliche Probleme lösen müssen wie du:
-wo/wie den Temperaturfühler platzieren?
-wie/womit die Heizungen regeln (habe Heizkörper)?
-welche sonstigen Werte werden benötigt?

und natürlich:

-lohnt das Ganze überhaupt?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Tiktal schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> besteht bei dir nicht die Möglichkeit den Fühler einfach unten in den Abdeck-Rahmen zu setzten? Wenn Du die normalen kleinen Fühler hast, kann man diese doch theoretisch sogar unterhalb des Schalters in die Tapete schieben.



Dann misst Du aber die Wandoberflächentemp.



Tiktal schrieb:


> HAbe von welchen gelesen die die Rücklauftemperatur messen und dann einen händischen Abgleich machen.


Ich zum Beispiel. Ich habe bisher die Raumthermostate immer noch nicht (seit 12 Jahren!) angeklemmt. Allerdings habe ich eine FBH. Die hat ohnehin einen ausgeprägten Selbstregeleffekt. In die Heizung integriert ist eine solarthermische Anlage. Kommt Sonne, schaltet der Brenner ab und meine Rücklaufregelung hält die Rücklauftemperatur auf einem berechneten Wert konstant. Damit gleiche ich direkt die solare Einstrahlung aus. Voraussetzung ist allerdings ein einigermaßen passender hydraulischer Abgleich. Die Rücklaufregelung ist mir eingefallen, weil gerade in der Übergangszeit der Modulationsbereich der Gasheizung nicht weit genug runter reicht. Dadurch vermeide ich kurzperiodisches Schalten des Gasbrenners. Überschüssige Wärme landet im Solarspeicher. Wenn die Speichertemperatur einen Schwellwert (Sollrücklauf+2,5°C) überschreitet, sperre ich den Brenner. Da bekomme ich bei durchgeheiztem Haus Brennerlaufzeiten von >2h und Brenneraus von >1h.
Den Außentemperaturfühler der Heizung habe ich jetzt unter der Dachhaut (Nordseite, 1m Abstand zum First) angebracht. Der reagiert dann auch indirekt auf solare Einstrahlung und reduziert die VL-Temperatur. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Mein Haus ist übrigens nicht "hochgedämmt" sondern entspricht etwa dem ENEV-Stand 2003. Bei ca. 140m² /4 Pers. liege ich ohne Komforteinbußen bei <10000kWh Gas p. anno (Heizung+WW).

Klassische (überdimensionierte, wegen niedr. VL-Temp) Wandheizkörper habe ich im Obergeschoss. Die werden über normale HK-Thermostate geregelt, den Rest macht die Rücklaufregelung (verhindert plötzliches Ansteigen der RL-Temp bei HK-zu). Die Fenstergeschichten sind Erziehungssache. Dabei habe ich die Fensterauf-erfordernis durch eine KWL mit WRG stark reduziert (theor. auf 0 aber da habe ich eine kollision mit dem WAF).

Die korrekte RL-Temp ermittle ich übrigens durch eine Messung des Brennermodulationsgrads (Drehzahl des Saugzuggebläses abgegriffen).


----------



## ThorstenD2 (23 Januar 2017)

Firma Thermokon bastelt dir jeden Fühler in jede Abdeckung für nen schmalen Preis. Kunde brauchte letztens wieder Gira Edelstahl


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Den Fühler iwo an die Wände klemmen wollte ich wegen der Temperatur Verfälschung nicht. Der soll schon in einer up dose am besten an nen Deckel  mit Löchern dran.

Die Lautsprecher Abdeckung hatte ich auch schon im Visier, leider  finde ich die nur als Kombination mit dem Lautsprecher.

@ tiktal was hast du für  Fühler? Was meinst du mit den normalen kleinen?

@ Thorsten, der Tipp  ist gut muss ich mal anfragen. Am einfachsten  wäre ein blinddeckel und hier Schöne Löcher rein bohren.

Ich dachte auch schon an Fühler an den einzelnen  rückläufen der Heizkreise, dann kann ich über  die Rücklauftemp regeln. Ich brauche dann nur noch einen passenden  multiplexer.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Einzel-Rücklaufregelung stelle ich mir recht komplex vor.
- RL-Temp ist nach öffnen des Ventils sehr klein
- Bei offenem Ventil (volllast) und durchgeheiztem HK hast Du eine Spreizung gemäß Auslegung
- Im eingeregelten Zustand (Ventil gedrosselt, Teillast) sinkt die RL-Temp im Idealfall stark ab

Da ein gscheites Regelmodell draus zu basteln, welches Rückschlüsse auf die Raumtemperatur zulässt, würde mich interessieren.

normALE, kleine: http://de.rs-online.com/web/p/platin-temperatursensoren/4573603/ , also ohne Schutzrohr. Gibt es auch in "Pillenform".


----------



## Passion4Automation (23 Januar 2017)

Danke, solche Sensoren sind gut. Sowas suche ich. 

Was meinst du mit eingeregelt? So ein thermoelektrischer stellantrieb macht ja nur langsam auf oder zu?


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2017)

ERR bei Fußbodenheizung in neuen Häusern ist wirklich fast schon eine Glaubensfrage.
Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis so umschaue, dann haben manche in den Schlafzimmer und Kinderzimmern die FB schwach dimensioniert und einen zusätzlichen Radiator installiert.
Gerade in Kinderzimmern ist das träge Verhalten der FB  ein Problem.
Aber viel hängt von den persönlichen  Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben ab.
Persönlich würde ich zwar die Leitungen und die Dosen für die Sensoren verbauen, aber erstmal mit einer ganz normalen witterungsgeführten Regelung starten.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit eingeregelt? So ein thermoelektrischer stellantrieb macht ja nur langsam auf oder zu?



In meiner Glaubenswelt sind thermoelektrische Stellantriebe für Plattenheizkörper suboptimal. Die kennen tatsächlich nur auf oder zu. Eingeregelter Zustand bezieht sich auf das klassische Thermostatventil mit proportionaler Durchflussregelung.
Ich stelle mir gerade die Auswirkungen auf die Kesselregelung vor, wenn Deine Heizplatten nur auf oder zu kennen...
Was willst Du mit solchen Ventilen einzeln am Rücklauf messen? Dein RT-Fühler sagt: Raum zu kalt. Du steuerst Ventil auf. Dann kommt erst ein Schwall kaltes Wasser, gefolgt von einem steilen Anstieg und dann heißes Wasser. RT-Fühler sagt: zu warm. Du machst Ventil zu. Rücklauf Fühler meldet noch 'ne ganze Weile warm.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2017)

Mein ganz persönlicher Favorit zu Heizungsautomation:

Mein neues Projekt beim Hausbau: Eine Heizungssteuerung mit SPS


----------



## Tiktal (24 Januar 2017)

Naja...ich merke schon...wie auch geschrieben ERR ist eine Glaubensfarge.

Ob die Temperatur nun so unterschiedlich unter der dünnen Tapete ist wie in einer Schalterdose, oder hinter den Abdeckrahmen geklebt...hat jemand langeweile? Man könnte ja mal eine Messreihe erstellen ;-)

@*goifalracer* : genau die von *weißnix* verlinkten Sensoren meine ich, die haben irgendwas um 2x2mm.

@*weißnix*: japp, der ist lesenswert...

Ich habe bei mir damals zu den Heizkörpern die Leitungen verlegt (6x2x0,8) Wich die Temperatur erfasse muss ich dann mal sehen. Habe Holzdecken, dort könnte ich ohne weiteres Sensoren setzten, oder in den Lichtschaltern, oder durch die Dali-Präsenzmelder die Temperatur messen lassen, oder, oder....
Auch habe ich mal günstig 30 neue 3-punkt Stellantriebe geschossen. Vorteil: theoretisch kein Stromverbrauch wenn die "ideale" Temperatur getroffen ist. Nachteil: zwei Relais zu Ansteuerung.

Schaun wa mal...


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Januar 2017)

Warum 2 Relais und nicht direkt am Digitalausgang?
Insgesamt kann natürlich jeder machen was er will, jedoch stellt sich mir immer die Frage nach Aufwand und Nutzen. Was willst Du mit aufwändigen Regelstrategien erreichen? Welchen Energieeinsatz willst Du für die Meßtechnik betreiben um möglicherweise bei der Heizenergie marginal zu sparen?

Heizungsanlagen in EFH sind nmA. ein undankbares Objekt, weil das Sparpotential schon zum größten Teil über eine vernünftige Auslegung ausgeschöpft werden kann. Eine aufgesattelte aufwändige ERR hat (für mich) lediglich ein sehr interessantes Spielpotential, vergleichbar mit einer Modelleisenbahn. Ich will es nicht schlechtreden - ich sitze selbst stundenlang vor meiner Visu und versuche Optimierungspotential zu erkennen.
Beispiel Fenstererkennung: Bei einer FBH halte ich das für sinnfrei. Wer stundenlang lüften muss, hätte besser sich mit dem Thema KWL/WRG auseinandergesetzt. Bei normalen Wandheizkörpern wieder muss dann ein Frostschutzalgo greifen, weil die Teile bei -10° aussen recht schnell einfrieren können.


----------



## Tiktal (24 Januar 2017)

Weil die Dinger blöderweise AC24V brauchen. Aber wie gesagt: die hab ich für kleines Geld geschossen. Verkaufen ist nicht undenkbar ;-)

Und wie Du schon sagst, eine ERR spart vermutlich nicht wirklich und ist mehr Spielerei. Wobei ich ein altes (gedämmtes) Haus habe mit Heizkörpern. Mir persönlich geht es eher um solche Sachen wie: Solltemperatur Tag/Nacht, Heizung aus wenn Fenster auf, Heizung aus wenn Kamin an (bis die ollen Thermostate mitbekommen das es warm wird, ist es schon ZU warm). Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit meiner Heizungsanlage etwas mehr "Gehirn" zu verpassen und möchte mir dadurch etwas mehr Komfort basteln....wenn mal Zeit und Langeweile da ist.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Januar 2017)

Gut. 

Vorschlag für das Kaminproblem: dekorativen Miefquirl an die Decke. Für das Automatisiererherz mit LED-Lichteffekten natürlich. Zum Beispiel die stehende Projektion der Tageszeit, Raumtemperatur was weiß ich


----------



## Tiktal (24 Januar 2017)

Dachte da an die LED Beleuchtung hinter dem Kamin, die je nach Temperatur die Farbe ändert...wie bei diesesn Wasserhähnen vom Discounter ;-) :-D


----------



## Tiktal (24 Januar 2017)

Da fällt mir nochwas ein...es gibt doch inzwischen so Dinger die man in die Fahrradspeichen klemmt die dann bei Drehung ein Bild erzeugen...das könnte man ja an den Miefquirl basteln...


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Januar 2017)

das habe ich mit stehender Projektion gemeint


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 Januar 2017)

> @*goifalracer* : genau die von *weißnix* verlinkten Sensoren meine ich, die haben irgendwas um 2x2mm.
> 
> @*weißnix*: japp, der ist lesenswert...



Und diese Sensoren sind an einer 750-450 RTD betreibbar? Normal schon ist ja nur ne Stromschleife mit ein paar mA..

Die Diskussion mit FBH oder Heizkörpern im Kinderzimmer hatten wir auch schon. Ich tendiere hier zu Heizkörpern.
Gibt es dafür auch ordentliche Stellmotoren (wired) statt dem üblichen Heizkörperthermostaten?

Ich kenne nur die Dinger z.B. von RWE Smart Home.


Gruß


----------



## Tiktal (24 Januar 2017)

Aber sicher doch!
Zitat WAGO Datenblatt: 
Pt100 (EN 60751)
*) 
Ni100 (DIN 43760) 

Pt1000 (EN 60751) 

Pt500 (EN 60751) 

Pt200 (EN 60751) 

Ni120 (Minco) 

Ni1000 (TK6180, DIN 43760) 

Ni1000 (TK5000) 

Potentiometer (R
max = 5000 Ω) 
Widerstandsmessung 1 (0 Ω … 5000 Ω) 

Widerstandsmessung 2 (0 Ω … 1200 Ω) 



Und was ist in diesen Zimmern mit einer Fussbödenerwärmung + Heizkörper? Die Kinder sollen doch nicht auf dem kalten Boden rumrutschen ;-)

Habe mir normale STellmotoren geholt. Es gibt unterschiedlichste Adapter, bzw. Anschlüsse. Normale Heizkörper-Ventile haben meistens M30x1,5. Probiert habe ich es aber noch nicht s.o..


----------



## Passion4Automation (24 Januar 2017)

> Aber sicher doch!
> Zitat WAGO Datenblatt:
> Pt100 (EN 60751)
> *) Ni100 (DIN 43760)
> ...



Danke wusste ich. Ich kenne halt an SPS n nur die stabilen Fühler, deswegen wollte ich nochmal nachfragen.

Ja Fußboden kalt ist wieder ein Argument. Wir werden sehen, Eingabeplan steht bald dann kommt noch Nachwuchs, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Januar 2017)

Schau mal bei Möhlehoff. Die haben Stellantriebe nach Deinem Gusto.
Beim PT1000 sollte der Stromfluss deutlich unter 1mA bleiben (Eigenerwärmung P=I²*R). Die entsprechenden Klemmen sind dafür ausgelegt.
Das Sensorelement ist auch bei den Rohrfühlern nicht wesentlich größer. Zupf mal aus so aus Spass einen auseinander 

Den Rücklauf der Wandheizkörper durch den Fußboden zu legen ist eigentlich auch Stand der Technik. Persönlich würde ich bei meinem nächsten Haus aber FBH auch in diesen Zimmern einbauen. Die vielbeschworene Trägheit ist eigentlich weniger relevant und kommt vor allem beim aufheizen ivm textilen Bodenbelägen zum tragen. Bei den Hartböden sind Fliesen optimal. Bei Laminat sollte auf hochwertige Trittschalldämmung mit gutem Wärmeleitwert geachtet werden.
In der Abkühlphase wirkt die Trägheit nmE weniger störend.

Solltest Du dennoch Heizkörper machen wollen rate ich zur Überdimensionierung (Auslegung auf kleine VL-Temp). Dann kannst Du trotzdem mit niedrigen VL-Temps fahren und profitierst vom Brennwerteffekt. Der wird mit steigenden Rücklauftemperaturen immer kleiner.


----------



## Passion4Automation (13 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich frage jetzt einfach hier nochmal.

Da ich bei der Automatisierung auch fensterkontakte einsetzen werde ist mir aufgefallen  das zum Beispiel  wago für  Reed Kontakte eine speziele klemme anbietet.

Muss das sein? Ich hätte für  die fensterkontakte eine normale 16 kanal DI klemme verwendet. 

Das muss doch funktionieren?

Könnt  ihr mir da vielleicht eure Konstellation verraten?

In der Industrie  nehme ich ja für reedkontakte an  Zylindern auch keine spezielle Karte. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Tiktal (14 Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

habe bei mir zwar noch nicht alle Fenster angeschlossen, aber die die es bereits sind, liegen auf ganz normalen DI´s. 
Ob und welchen Vorteil die Reed-Karten haben sollen, würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## holgermaik (14 Februar 2017)

Ich denke mal du meinst die 750-424.

Die Klemme kann unterscheiden zwischen
1. Fenster offen / zu
2. Kabelbruch
3. Manipulation (Kurzschluss)

Kommt halt auf die Wertgegenstände an, die im Keller liegen 

Holger


----------



## weißnix_ (14 Februar 2017)

Welche Reedkarten sind denn gemeint? Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, der Unterschied müßte im Eingangsfilter zu finden sein (Prellen).

Edit: OK, Karten mit Stromschleifenüberwachung hab ich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf dem Radar gehabt...


----------



## Tiktal (14 Februar 2017)

Äh stimmt...selber erst noch vor Kurzem gelesen...brauch nen Kaffee...


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Februar 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Die 424 meine ich nicht. Es gab mal ein Thema hier im Forum da hat wago für Reed Kontakte von den normalen klemmen abgeraten. Das Thema finde ich gerade nicht. 

Ich möchte geöffnet und geschlossenen verabeiten und evtl noch gekippt. 

Welche DI Karten habt denn ihr  mit welchem fensterkontakt kombiniert? 

Danke


----------

